# New video! | My Youtube Channel Thread



## Nmile7300 (Sep 21, 2020)

How's it going everyone, welcome to thread about my cubing channel. I recently started actually uploading content on my channel and it is really fun! I will mostly make informative but humorous videos about various cubing topics. The video below is one I made last week and is an introduction to my channel and myself. I also uploaded a video earlier today so I would appreciate if you checked both of those out, thanks!





I also want to hear from you guys, what (cubing related) things do you want me to make videos on? Reply to this thread with a suggestion or comment on the most recent video.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 21, 2020)

And here's my latest video about important cube releases!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 21, 2020)

Great content, and interesting to listen to! I’m saying it right here, when you’re famous, I was your 12th subscriber!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 21, 2020)

Great Video @Nmile7300, just subbed!
#13thsubscriber

Great Job!


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 21, 2020)

Good Job Nathan!
I subbed to you yesterday.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 23, 2020)

I've decided to give you all a sneak peek of my next video (hopefully dropping no later than next Monday). The video will be a comparison (or a "battle" as I'm going to be calling them in the future) between MoYu and Qiyi! These "battle" videos will retain the same feeling and style as my other videos, but I'll be comparing two cubing related things in them.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 26, 2020)

I was expecting to fall a bit behind on this week's video, but I finished filming today! I'm going to work on editing tomorrow and hopefully upload on Sunday. Again, if you have an idea for a video, please let me know!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 27, 2020)

Here's this week's video! Finally a real thumbnail. Enjoy!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 27, 2020)

What kinds of videos would you all like to see from me? And what cubing topics should I cover?


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 28, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> What kinds of videos would you all like to see from me? And what cubing topics should I cover?


I would like to see some tricky F2L cases and efficient solutions to them.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 28, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I would like to see some tricky F2L cases and efficient solutions to them.


Maybe. That's a big maybe. I'm not much good at tutorials, but maybe.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 1, 2020)

Next week's video will be a sort of retrospective on all types of cube timers! It will hopefully be uploaded on Sunday as usual. Also there won't be a video the week after that because I will be doing a collab with @Owen Morrison on his channel!


----------



## YaleZ1023 (Oct 1, 2020)

Can you please subscribe to my youtube channel, it is called Sub20Cubing, the profile is a rubik’s cube in a checkerboard pattern.


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 1, 2020)

YaleZ1023 said:


> Can you please subscribe to my youtube channel, it is called Sub20Cubing, the profile is a rubik’s cube in a checkerboard pattern.


But why did you post it here? It's his thread


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 1, 2020)

YaleZ1023 said:


> Can you please subscribe to my youtube channel, it is called Sub20Cubing, the profile is a rubik’s cube in a checkerboard pattern.


If you want more subscribers, your best bet is to consistently make quality content with your own original twist to it, instead of just asking people to sub or asking for shout outs.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 4, 2020)

My latest video is out now!





The collab with @Owen Morrison won't happen this week unfortunately (he wasn't able to get a new camera as soon as he expected) but it should happen sometime soon. That means I will be making another cubing video on my channel this week!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 9, 2020)

Sadly there most likely wont be a video next week because I am doing something on Friday. I may delay it or just not do it, depends on how I feel.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 9, 2020)

Change of plan: there most likely WILL be a video this Sunday! Yay!


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 9, 2020)

hope you get famous


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 9, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> hope you get famous


Not sure if I want to be famous but thanks.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 12, 2020)

New video out! This time, it's about how cubers spend money on cubing.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 18, 2020)

Quick announcement video.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hey guys, I just wanted to explain why there wasn't a normal upload last Sunday and why there probably won't be one this Sunday either. I was working on a video script that was planned for last week when I kind of hit a roadblock. I sort of had a change of direction on that particular video and I basically had to change it a bunch. So rather than rushing that video, I decided to delay the video to ensure that it was high quality. I was hoping that there would be a day that would work for me, Micah, Owen, and Humble to do our podcast, but there wasn't really any good time.

I wanted to have it ready by this Sunday, but my school schedule changed to be more in person this week and I didn't have as much time to work on the video as I wanted. I'm gone all day tomorrow too. Because of this, my plan is to do part or all of my filming this weekend (not on Saturday) then finish up filming and editing (wearing the same t shirt of course ) either in the middle of the week or next weekend.

I want to upload consistently, but more importantly I want to upload high quality videos. I hope you all understand.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 1, 2020)

Y'all better get ready for an EPIC double upload tomorrow! One of the two videos WILL be the long-awaited cubing podcast. As for the other one, you'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 2, 2020)

Surprise! We got done with the podcast earlier than expected so here it is.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 2, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Surprised! We got done with the podcast earlier than expected so here it is.


nice


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 2, 2020)

The speedsolving forum is not created for self-promotion, but rather for sharing cubing resources and ideas. Please do keep them in mind before sharing any of your videos.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 2, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> The speedsolving forum is not created for self-promotion, but rather for sharing cubing resources and ideas. Please do keep them in mind before sharing any of your videos.



Here are my 3 problems with this statement.

1. This thread and what I am doing in it hardly qualifies as self-promotion. I have posted all my videos into one thread to avoid clutter, and I have never asked people to "like and sub". I would prefer you not make comments like this at all (because it essentially tells the person that their content is worthless), but if you have to, then say these kinds of things towards the kids who are posting "pLz sUb tO mY cHaNnEL" every 5 seconds, promoting their channel in other people's threads, and making a new thread for every video they make. I am mostly trying to get viewer feedback and ideas on a better platform than the youtube comment section.

2. The Speedsolving forums have evolved a lot. Your statement of the forums being only for cubing resources and ideas was true in the early days, but nowadays the forums have evolved into more than that. In my opinion, the SS forums in 2020 are made for cubers to connect with each other and for sharing and exchanging tips, improvement, goals, experiences, opinions, feedback, and yes, _content. _

3. Your statement comes across as very hypocritical. You yourself have posted a lot of videos on the forums (in separate threads I might add) and now you are lecturing me about posting videos in a better way than you were. If you think that it's ok because your videos "have more worth", then you are just being selfish and disrespectful towards every content creator on the forums. Please think twice before being hypocritical.



If you had provided real constructive feedback on my videos, then I would have appreciated that. But when you are being so hypocritical and giving off the vibe that my content isn't worth anything, then that's a problem.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 2, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Here are my 3 problems with this statement.
> 
> 1. This thread and what I am doing in it hardly qualifies as self-promotion. I have posted all my videos into one thread to avoid clutter, and I have never asked people to "like and sub". I would prefer you not make comments like this at all (because it essentially tells the person that their content is worthless), but if you have to, then say these kinds of things towards the kids who are posting "pLz sUb tO mY cHaNnEL" every 5 seconds, promoting their channel in other people's threads, and making a new thread for every video they make. I am mostly trying to get viewer feedback and ideas on a better platform than the youtube comment section.
> 
> ...


I wanted to post something like that, but I just couldn’t figure out how to word it, so good job defending yourself!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 3, 2020)

Here's the other video. It's about skewb!


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 3, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Here's the other video. It's about skewb!


cool


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 3, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Here are my 3 problems with this statement.
> 
> 1. This thread and what I am doing in it hardly qualifies as self-promotion. I have posted all my videos into one thread to avoid clutter, and I have never asked people to "like and sub". I would prefer you not make comments like this at all (because it essentially tells the person that their content is worthless), but if you have to, then say these kinds of things towards the kids who are posting "pLz sUb tO mY cHaNnEL" every 5 seconds, promoting their channel in other people's threads, and making a new thread for every video they make. I am mostly trying to get viewer feedback and ideas on a better platform than the youtube comment section.
> 
> ...



Sorry if there is any miscommunication created here. I just wanted to convey that just sharing your video without context should be avoided. But if you are feeling it is helping out the community, go ahead and do share. I will be happy about that.

Happy Cubing!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 10, 2020)

UPDATE:

I got a concussion last Saturday while volunteering at an event. I'm feeling fine, just a light headache and feeling kind of tired. I wasn't allowed to cube, read, or use screens at all for the past few days (I needed to "rest my brain"). Obviously that's why there was no video this weekend. I'm not sure whether I'll make a video this weekend, it depends on how I feel.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 10, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I got a concussion last Saturday while volunteering at an event. I'm feeling fine, just a light headache and feeling kind of tired. I wasn't allowed to cube, read, or use screens at all for the past few days (I needed to "rest my brain"). Obviously that's why there was no video this weekend. I'm not sure whether I'll make a video this weekend, it depends on how I feel.


Keep resting, hope you get better soon!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 10, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I got a concussion last Saturday while volunteering at an event. I'm feeling fine, just a light headache and feeling kind of tired. I wasn't allowed to cube, read, or use screens at all for the past few days (I needed to "rest my brain"). Obviously that's why there was no video this weekend. I'm not sure whether I'll make a video this weekend, it depends on how I feel.


How did you get a concussion volunteering?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 10, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> How did you get a concussion volunteering?


Apparently a gust of wind got hold of a bouncy castle and it just took me out, but I have no memory of what actually happened. The event got cancelled, partially because of me.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 10, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Apparently a gust of wind got hold of a bouncy castle and it just took me out, but I have no memory of what actually happened. The event got cancelled, partially because of me.


Well that’s interesting.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 14, 2020)

There will be a video this weekend either tommorow or Monday! It will be about the three shortest events: 2x2, Pyraminx, and Skewb (yes, I know I already made a video on skewb, but this one will be more about what I actually think of it).


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 14, 2020)

It seems like I always get done with my videos earlier than I expect. I guess it's better than being late! Here's the latest video, feedback is always appreciated.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 24, 2020)

The latest video is out now!


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 24, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> It seems like I always get done with my videos earlier than I expect. I guess it's better than being late! Here's the latest video, feedback is always appreciated.


Nice video, really liked it, F' U2 L2 S' L' S L' U2 F .


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 29, 2020)

My latest video about cube names is out now!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 6, 2020)

Another new video is out now!


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 6, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Another new video is out now!


I feel like more cubers should stream on twitch, I think it would be great for the community.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 10, 2020)

VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT


A little over 3 weeks ago, I applied for a youtube channel based sponsorship at TheCubicle.com. I wasn't expecting much but I wrote the best application I could. After a lot of waiting and a lot of emails (20+ between me and Jules Manalang), I am very excited to announce that I am now part of Team Cubicle!

What does this mean for the channel? Well, the first thing is that there is now a 5% discount code that use can use at The Cubicle to support me! The code is "nathan5" and it should be up by tonight. 

Secondly, while I'm not allowed to go into too much detail about the benefits I am gaining from the sponsorship, what I can say is that it will be a lot easier for me to buy cubes on a more regular basis. I will be using this to expand my collection as well as fill in certain gaps within said collection. In previous videos, I sometimes talked about cubes I didn't have and had never tried. This will be much less of an issue now.

I will also be able to purchase more new cubes around the time they come out. This means there will be some more reviews on the channel. Don't worry- these videos will still be in my style you all know and love. I already have ideas on how to make them unique.

I'm super excited for this opportunity. This is a huge step in my youtube and cubing journey!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> 
> A little over 3 weeks ago, I applied for a youtube channel based sponsorship at TheCubicle.com. I wasn't expecting much but I wrote the best application I could. After a lot of waiting and a lot of emails (20+ between me and Jules Manalang), I am very excited to announce that I am now part of Team Cubicle!
> ...


GJ!!!


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Dec 10, 2020)

Congrats! I applied around a month ago, hoping for a good response


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 10, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> 
> A little over 3 weeks ago, I applied for a youtube channel based sponsorship at TheCubicle.com. I wasn't expecting much but I wrote the best application I could. After a lot of waiting and a lot of emails (20+ between me and Jules Manalang), I am very excited to announce that I am now part of Team Cubicle!
> ...


Btw ur chanel lik on ur profile doesnt work


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 10, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Btw ur chanel lik on ur profile doesnt work


I am going to fix that. You can use the one in my signature.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 10, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> 
> A little over 3 weeks ago, I applied for a youtube channel based sponsorship at TheCubicle.com. I wasn't expecting much but I wrote the best application I could. After a lot of waiting and a lot of emails (20+ between me and Jules Manalang), I am very excited to announce that I am now part of Team Cubicle!
> ...


Yay! Your content is really great, with some public knowledge of your existence, your subs should skyrocket!


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Yay! Your content is really great, with some public knowledge of your existence, your subs should skyrocket!


good thing hes also sponsored by Cubicle! Hope he gets alot of subs ofcourse.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 11, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> 
> A little over 3 weeks ago, I applied for a youtube channel based sponsorship at TheCubicle.com. I wasn't expecting much but I wrote the best application I could. After a lot of waiting and a lot of emails (20+ between me and Jules Manalang), I am very excited to announce that I am now part of Team Cubicle!
> ...


How do you get a sponsorship with 50 subs!?!?!?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 11, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> How do you get a sponsorship with 50 subs!?!?!?


He has a ton of potential and I think The Cubicle saw that in him.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 11, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> How do you get a sponsorship with 50 subs!?!?!?


Persuasive writing lol. Also what Owen said.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Persuasive writing


Every english teacher: I told you it would be useful later on


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> 
> A little over 3 weeks ago, I applied for a youtube channel based sponsorship at TheCubicle.com. I wasn't expecting much but I wrote the best application I could. After a lot of waiting and a lot of emails (20+ between me and Jules Manalang), I am very excited to announce that I am now part of Team Cubicle!
> ...


Congrats! I’m excited to see how your channel evolves in the future! (Remember, I’m subscriber #12!)


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Every english teacher: I told you it would be useful later on


i persuaded my teacher to give less homework in 4th grade but it didnt work.
was not useful lol


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i persuaded my teacher to give less homework in 4th grade but it didnt work.
> was not useful lol


you didn't persuade your teacher if it didn't work.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 11, 2020)

Well done!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 11, 2020)

I’m subscriber #53!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 11, 2020)

I was subscriber #5/6 I think


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 11, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> My latest video is out now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used this when I began cubing: http://www.cubetimer.com/
now I use qqtimer

You have nice content there! congrats


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 11, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I used this when I began cubing: http://www.cubetimer.com/
> now I use qqtimer
> 
> You have nice content there! congrats


TBH i prefer cubingtime
It just has a nice aesthetic you don't really find elsewhere


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Since you’re obviously up-to-date on TheCubicle’s sponsorship program, I’d be interested to see a video on sponsorships, because there aren’t really that many videos about them out there. (Of course, only tell as much information as you’re allowed to, if you use this idea.)


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Since you’re obviously up-to-date on TheCubicle’s sponsorship program, I’d be interested to see a video on sponsorships, because there aren’t really that many videos about them out there. (Of course, only tell as much information as you’re allowed to, if you use this idea.)


Yeah that's a good idea! I might do a video where I walk through the process, from my first application to communicating with Jules to finally signing the contract and being part of Team Cubicle. I think I will wait until I've experienced being on Team Cubicle for a few months though.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 11, 2020)

If you read the VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT then you don't need to watch this.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Since you’re obviously up-to-date on TheCubicle’s sponsorship program, I’d be interested to see a video on sponsorships, because there aren’t really that many videos about them out there. (Of course, only tell as much information as you’re allowed to, if you use this idea.)



The reason for there not being many videos is due to the nature of sponsorships. Every sponsorship is different for each individual and so a video talking about sponsorships probably won't apply to most people. I would recommend checking out Phil Yu's video on sponsorships over on YouTube since that covers most of the general things.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 12, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> The reason for there not being many videos is due to the nature of sponsorships. Every sponsorship is different for each individual and so a video talking about sponsorships probably won't apply to most people. I would recommend checking out Phil Yu's video on sponsorships over on YouTube since that covers most of the general things.


But the basics are still the same, aren't they? It has to be mutually beneficial, etc.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 12, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> But the basics are still the same, aren't they? It has to be mutually beneficial, etc.



Definitely.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 12, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> The reason for there not being many videos is due to the nature of sponsorships. Every sponsorship is different for each individual and so a video talking about sponsorships probably won't apply to most people. I would recommend checking out Phil Yu's video on sponsorships over on YouTube since that covers most of the general things.


Are you suggesting that I don't make a video on this topic? Not trying to be rude or anything.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 12, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Are you suggesting that I don't make a video on this topic? Not trying to be rude or anything.


Make it. It won't necessarily be about how to get sponsored but it could be about your personal experience.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 12, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Are you suggesting that I don't make a video on this topic? Not trying to be rude or anything.


I would recommend making it in a way that doesn't make people assume they will get certain results.
Not stopping you from making the video, would definitely be interested in your experience.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 12, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I would recommend making it in a way that doesn't make people assume they will get certain results.
> Not stopping you from making the video, would definitely be interested in your experience.


Gotcha. So like "How I got sponsored" not "How to get sponsored". That was pretty much what I had in mind anyway.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 12, 2020)

New video out!




Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 13, 2020)

Its getting tense
We both have 54 subs...


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 21, 2020)

New video and first review! The "review + topic" style you see in this video is the way I plan on doing most of my future reviews. Just to spice it up and make it feel like my other videos.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> New video and first review! The "review + topic" style you see in this video is the way I plan on doing most of my future reviews. Just to spice it up and make it feel like my other videos.


Nice thumbnail! What software did you use for it?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Nice thumbnail! What software did you use for it?


I used pixlr.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I used pixlr.


Ah ok thanks


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 3, 2021)

Here's a new video. I took a break for Christmas, but I'm back!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 9, 2021)

This week's new video. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 17, 2021)

Here's another new video!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice vidoes @Nmile7300


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 21, 2021)

Do you think I should change my channel name? Let me know!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 21, 2021)

Nah, it’s fine as it is
You could try Nmile or any nicknames if you wanted


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 21, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Do you think I should change my channel name? Let me know!



I think it's good.
Is there any reason you want to change it?
We changed ours because it didn't make sense, as well as the fact we wanted to make it neater and have a cubing keyword in it so it's easier to find.
If you were to change your name I would say you don't need to unless it is for optimisation. Up to you though.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 21, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Do you think I should change my channel name? Let me know!


In my experience, people tend to go more towards people who's channel name isn't their IRL name. You seem to be doing fine tho 
If you do maybe "Miled Solves"
(Mild and Miles mixed and then solves because cuber/cubing/cubes is so common.) Just a suggestion


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 21, 2021)

I just had a moment of inspiration. How about “Nate the Nerd”?


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jan 21, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I just had a moment of inspiration. How about “Nate the Nerd”?


I mean if u don't mind being called nerd all the time then sure...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 21, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> I mean if u don't mind being called nerd all the time then sure...


Hey everyone, it’s Nerd here, and today...


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 21, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I just had a moment of inspiration. How about “Nate the Nerd”?


Nice...


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 21, 2021)

Nate Discusses. I don't see the need to change it, but I don't mind if you do. But out of curiousty, what is the 7300 from?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 21, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Nate Discusses. I don't see the need to change it, but I don't mind if you do. But out of curiousty, what is the 7300 from?


So basically, in second grade for this reading website the username was always your first initial and the first 4 letters of your last name resulting in “nmile”. Then when I wanted to create an account for the lego website a few months later, I tried to use the same username, but it demanded I added numbers. The website randomly suggested 7300, so that’s been my username or password for basically every account I have ever made since then.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 21, 2021)

What do you guys think about “Nathan’s Cubing Nonsense”?


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 21, 2021)

I mean your videos makes sense, it just incorporates some humor. Again, it's all up to you, and at the end of the day you're still going to make the same content.


----------



## RoundUpCubing (Jan 21, 2021)

i honestly think you dont need a name change. nathan miles is very easy to remember, and NM can easily make a great logo. also your videos are amazing, just straight up opinions. those are quite rare in the wild, especially on the internet.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 21, 2021)

For your purpose, A name change is not needed


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 21, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> What do you guys think about “Nathan’s Cubing Nonsense”?


Makes a nice acronym. NCN


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 21, 2021)

Wow so many replies. Here we go.


PetrusQuber said:


> Nah, it’s fine as it is
> You could try Nmile or any nicknames if you wanted





Zain_A24 said:


> I think it's good.
> Is there any reason you want to change it?
> We changed ours because it didn't make sense, as well as the fact we wanted to make it neater and have a cubing keyword in it so it's easier to find.
> If you were to change your name I would say you don't need to unless it is for optimisation. Up to you though.





SH03L4C3 said:


> For your purpose, A name change is not needed


I don't know what it is, but something just feels off to me about my channel being just my name. I can't put my finger on exactly what it is, but I guess it just doesn't fit with the exact vibe I want from the channel? I don't know. There's your answer lol. I'm going to see how the poll turns out before making my decision since so many people seem to be against a name change.



RoundUpCubing said:


> i honestly think you dont need a name change. nathan miles is very easy to remember, and NM can easily make a great logo. also your videos are amazing, just straight up opinions. those are quite rare in the wild, especially on the internet.


Ok, so where did you get the idea that my videos are "just straight up opinions"? Obviously I do share my opinions in most of my videos, but there's a LOT more to it than that.



Mr. McCubing said:


> I mean if u don't mind being called nerd all the time then sure...





BenChristman1 said:


> Hey everyone, it’s Nerd here, and today...


Ok, everyone took the Nate the Nerd thing as a joke, but I actually like it. I don't mind being called a nerd and the name's got a nice ring to it.


Nmile7300 said:


> What do you guys think about “Nathan’s Cubing Nonsense”?





rubik2005 said:


> I mean your videos makes sense, it just incorporates some humor. Again, it's all up to you, and at the end of the day you're still going to make the same content.


True, although the nonsense part is more to make fun of myself than anything.



rubik2005 said:


> Nate Discusses. I don't see the need to change it, but I don't mind if you do. But out of curiousty, what is the 7300 from?


Pretty good. I think it would make sense to add "Cubing" or "Cubes" to the end though.



Jam88 said:


> In my experience, people tend to go more towards people who's channel name isn't their IRL name. You seem to be doing fine tho
> If you do maybe "Miled Solves"
> (Mild and Miles mixed and then solves because cuber/cubing/cubes is so common.) Just a suggestion


Ok no offense but I don't like this one very much. Miled isn't even a word and new people wouldn't know it's a play on my last name if they were new. And I don't upload solves on the channel so the solves thing doesn't make much sense.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 21, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Wow so many replies. Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you do change it, I too like the sound of "Nate the Nerd." It's something different, and maybe "Nerd" can be your new discount code!


----------



## Scollier (Jan 21, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> If you do change it, I too like the sound of "Nate the Nerd." It's something different, and maybe "Nerd" can be your new discount code!



At the end of his videos: "And make sure to use code "NERD" for a sweet 5% discount at the Cubicle!"


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 22, 2021)

Scollier said:


> At the end of his videos: "And make sure to use code "NERD" for a sweet 5% discount at the Cubicle!"


Yessss lol


Nmile7300 said:


> Ok no offense but I don't like this one very much. Miled isn't even a word and new people wouldn't know it's a play on my last name if they were new. And I don't upload solves on the channel so the solves thing doesn't make much sense.


I'm not very original lol. it is kinda trash


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 22, 2021)

I don't really mind either way tbh.
I'm just thinking that it's fine the way it is, but you can do what you want


----------



## RoundUpCubing (Jan 22, 2021)

nate the nerd is catchy but may not exactly be a name you want to be called. its up to you tho, and discound code "NERD" is amazing haha


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 22, 2021)

Bear in mind that when you do come up with the name you need to think about what the logo and channel theme will be.
We made the error of calling ourselves "The Cubing Critics" without any idea of what our channel will look like (branding wise).
What took us forever to do would be saved by thinking of a name with the branding e.g. CubeHead.

He thought of the logo before the actual name which resulted in one of the cleanest-looking YouCubing channel branding.
Just something to bear in mind.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 24, 2021)

This video took way too long to upload so I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jan 24, 2021)

I like nate the nerd


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 31, 2021)

New video!


----------



## qwr (Jan 31, 2021)

Nice channel. I subbed.
Sponsored with 80 some subs - is that a record for smallest channel sponsored? 

Maybe one day you'll be able to use discount code "BUTTERYCUBES"


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 31, 2021)

qwr said:


> Nice channel. I subbed.
> Sponsored with 80 some subs - is that a record for smallest channel sponsored?
> 
> Maybe one day you'll be able to use discount code "BUTTERYCUBES"


Close, but there's some channels out there that got sponsored with close to 0 subs, but sponsored at 80 is very very impressive. The lower the subs, the harder to get sponsored in general because it's harder to persuade the company you have value, so Nathan has done a good job.


----------



## Sledgehammer (Jan 31, 2021)

Im planning on making a channel, any tips? Btw who are you sponsored by?


----------



## qwr (Jan 31, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> Im planning on making a channel, any tips? Btw who are you sponsored by?


Watch the video all the way through. It'll answer both questions.




Zain_A24 said:


> Close, but there's some channels out there that got sponsored with close to 0 subs, but sponsored at 80 is very very impressive. The lower the subs, the harder to get sponsored in general because it's harder to persuade the company you have value, so Nathan has done a good job.



Personally I have an interest in modding puzzles and possibly 3d printing my own, which might make my channel unique. No concrete plans though. It's all a dream at this point. I know the video said being sponsored isnt the ultimate goal of cubing, but it still would be really cool.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 31, 2021)

qwr said:


> Nice channel. I subbed.
> Sponsored with 80 some subs - is that a record for smallest channel sponsored?
> 
> Maybe one day you'll be able to use discount code "BUTTERYCUBES"


Thanks! Yeah I got sponsored when I had around 50 subs. I'm pretty sure some people have been sponsored with less than that, but many of them were probably speed sponsorships or not by Cubicle.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 2, 2021)

What do you guys think about me doing a video going over my video making process? It would be a pretty big one, going over brainstorming, setup, filming, editing, publishing, and more. Maybe as a 100 subscriber special?


----------



## qwr (Feb 2, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> What do you guys think about me doing a video going over my video making process? It would be a pretty big one, going over brainstorming, setup, filming, editing, publishing, and more. Maybe as a 100 subscriber special?


I'm always curious about how people do their videos. For my quick videos, they're unscripted, but for my more educational videos I'll write out a script in a text document and record it in my editing software (VEGAS Pro). So I say go for it.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 7, 2021)

A new and long video. Enjoy!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 12, 2021)

@Owen Morrison and I are going to do something really cool on his twitch stream today so make sure to check it out!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 13, 2021)

This was a kind of dumb video I made on a whim. An actually interesting and cool video will come out tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 14, 2021)

This is the actually interesting and cool video.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks for 100 SUBSCRIBERS!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 22, 2021)

A new video!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hey, so I am working on a 100 subscriber special right now! It will probably be uploaded tomorrow.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 5, 2021)

Some updates. The 100 sub special is uploading on YT right now, so that's exciting! Sorry for the delay with it. Second, I realized I made a major oopsie in the cube boxes video. The video randomly cuts to a black screen with no sound for about 8 seconds! This was some sort of error in iMovie that happened while I was editing and I didn't even notice! Even worse, the thing that got replaced by a black screen was part of a great joke! This will be fixed when I have time, which will probably be tomorrow.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 5, 2021)

The long awaited 100 Subscriber Special premieres in 10 minutes, my first premiere! See you there!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 14, 2021)

This week's video. Enjoy!


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 14, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> This week's video. Enjoy!


I completely agree with what you said about unboxing cubes. I generally open packages with my family and just feel like a kid on Christmas instead of "containing myself" for the sake of making a video about it. 

Also, I think the mailman who messed up the 6x6 and 7x7 boxes took one of you 1x1. Perhaps he's a cuber and got jealous!?!?!?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 17, 2021)

How's in going everybody. I have a few things I'd like to announce/give updates on. First, remember that race I did with @Owen Morrison on Twitch? Well, I'm working on turning it into a video, so stay tuned for that. Second, I am getting an MGC 7x7 in the mail very soon, and I will probably make a review on it! 

Third, I just want to remind you all that *I have a discount code at The Cubicle! *For those who didn't know it or forgot, the code is "Nathan5". I'm not trying to pressure you here, I'm just saying that my discount code has barely been used at all (according to my sources at the Cubicle). I'd really appreciate it if you used the code even just once! It helps me stay on Team Cubicle. 

Fourth and finally, I'd really like to restart the channel renaming discussion. I honestly didn't expect the viewers to be so split on it. I'd really love for the people who answered "yes" in the poll to suggest a specific channel name, and the people who answered "no" to give me some reason why I should keep it as Nathan Miles! I honestly am completely split on what to do, so this is your best opportunity to influence me!

Ok, that's all for this update. *insert Funny Song outro music*


----------



## qwr (Mar 17, 2021)

Well given that you have just about 100 subs and don't do unboxings to name-drop the discount code, it's not surprising.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> Well given that you have just about 100 subs and don't do unboxings to name-drop the discount code, it's not surprising.


True, but have you ever used the discount code?

EDIT: Sorry this probably sounds really rude and annoying. The point I'm trying to make is that there's definitely more to do with it than the fact that I don't make unboxings.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 17, 2021)

I don’t shop at theCubicle for reasons such as living halfway across the world, so...
Your videos are good regardless though


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 17, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I don’t shop at theCubicle for reasons such as living halfway across the world, so...
> Your videos are good regardless though


Yeah, makes sense. Got any name ideas? Or reasons why I shouldn't change my name? (besides "you don't need to")


----------



## Zain_A24 (Mar 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> Well given that you have just about 100 subs and don't do unboxings to name-drop the discount code, it's not surprising.


You dont need to make unboxing videos to promote a discount code, although that's the most common method of promotion. Theres a whole group of YouCubers that dont make unboxing videos but have sponsorships with affiliate codes to promote.



Nmile7300 said:


> I'm just saying that my discount code has barely been used at all (according to my sources at the Cubicle). I'd really appreciate it if you used the code even just once! It helps me stay on Team Cubicle.


Best of luck with getting that initial traction on the code, it can be difficult. If unboxings aren't your thing you'll have to find a better bridge between you're content and incentive for viewers to buy cubes and thus use your code. I'm sure you'll come up with some solid ideas.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 17, 2021)

Ok so everyone is reply to the part about the discount code, but that wasn't even the thing I was interested in! I'm probably going to remove that part of the post to be honest. What I actually wanted to talk about was the channel name discussion! I REALLY REALLY REALLY want people on both sides to contribute to this. There are so many people on both sides who's reasoning I want to hear.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Mar 17, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Ok so everyone is reply to the part about the discount code, but that wasn't even the thing I was interested in! I'm probably going to remove that part of the post to be honest. What I actually wanted to talk about was the channel name discussion! I REALLY REALLY REALLY want people on both sides to contribute to this. There are so many people on both sides who's reasoning I want to hear.



You can ask anyone you want about a name for the channel but I can guarantee the final idea is going to come from yourself. You know yourself and your present and future content more than anyone else. Perhaps someone might trigger an idea in your head but it's very likely you'll come up with the concept regardless of the number of suggestions.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 17, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> You can ask anyone you want about a name for the channel but I can guarantee the final idea is going to come from yourself. You know yourself and your present and future content more than anyone else. Perhaps someone might trigger an idea in your head but it's very likely you'll come up with the concept regardless of the number of suggestions.


Yeah I kind of worded that wrong, I have plenty of name ideas, what I wanted input on was whether I should change it or not and why. I asked this a while back and most of the people who said the didn't want it changed either gave no reasoning or their reasoning was "you don't need to". I really don't want to abandon a large amount of my audience with this kind of decision, so I want to understand multiple perspectives.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 17, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> How's in going everybody. I have a few things I'd like to announce/give updates on. First, remember that race I did with @Owen Morrison on Twitch? Well, I'm working on turning it into a video, so stay tuned for that. Second, I am getting an MGC 7x7 in the mail very soon, and I will probably make a review on it!
> 
> Third, I just want to remind you all that *I have a discount code at The Cubicle! *For those who didn't know it or forgot, the code is "Nathan5". I'm not trying to pressure you here, I'm just saying that my discount code has barely been used at all (according to my sources at the Cubicle). I'd really appreciate it if you used the code even just once! It helps me stay on Team Cubicle.
> 
> ...


I'm still standing sting with Nate the Nerd


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 17, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Yeah, makes sense. Got any name ideas? Or reasons why I shouldn't change my name? (besides "you don't need to")


Honestly, “you don’t need to” is my main reason. All of your subscribers know you as Nathan Miles, and I just don’t think that there is a great reason to change it at all.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Honestly, “you don’t need to” is my main reason. All of your subscribers know you as Nathan Miles, and I just don’t think that there is a great reason to change it at all.


Ok, fair enough. Is there any specific problem you have with me changing my channel name? Would you be mad if I did? I'm not saying I will, I'm just posing some hypothetical questions for discussion.


----------



## Scollier (Mar 17, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Ok, fair enough. Is there any specific problem you have with me changing my channel name? Would you be mad if I did? I'm not saying I will, I'm just posing some hypothetical questions for discussion.



If you changed your channel name, it wouldn't really match with your cubicle discount code. J Perm's code is JPERM, Cubehead's code is CUBEHEAD, so it wouldn't really make sense if you changed it. That's one of the reasons.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 17, 2021)

Scollier said:


> If you changed your channel name, it wouldn't really match with your cubicle discount code. J Perm's code is JPERM, Cubehead's code is CUBEHEAD, so it wouldn't really make sense if you changed it. That's one of the reasons.


Well it would be extremely easy to change to match the name, I'd just contact Jules and he'd change the discount code without a problem.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 18, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Ok, fair enough. Is there any specific problem you have with me changing my channel name? Would you be mad if I did? I'm not saying I will, I'm just posing some hypothetical questions for discussion.


I don’t have a huge issue except for the fact that it just won’t seem right if you do. If you do decide to change it, it will just take a little getting-used-to. I wouldn’t be “mad,” it would just confuse me for a little while, I guess. Like I said, I’d get used to it after a while, but I guess I just can’t think of a reason to change it.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 18, 2021)

So here are a few reasons that I can think of as to why I would want to change my channel name. I don't necessarily agree with all of these, they're just ones that I thought of. 

1. Using your own name as a channel name is bland and unoriginal
2. My channel name being my real name associates me with low effort content
3. Its just kind of awkward

Let me know if you agree or disagree with the reasons and why.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 18, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> So here are a few reasons that I can think of as to why I would want to change my channel name. I don't necessarily agree with all of these, they're just ones that I thought of.
> 
> 1. Using your own name as a channel name is bland and unoriginal
> 2. My channel name being my real name associates me with low effort content
> ...


I don't agree with #2, but the thing is some people are going to click on you when they can tell you are a cubing channel, and your current name doesn't suggest that


----------



## qwr (Mar 18, 2021)

It doesn't matter. If you produce interesting videos then people will not care about the channel name. Plenty of channels use their own name like Nathan Wilson. However if you don't like your real name associated with a channel then you should change it sooner rather than later.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Mar 18, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> So here are a few reasons that I can think of as to why I would want to change my channel name. I don't necessarily agree with all of these, they're just ones that I thought of.
> 
> 1. Using your own name as a channel name is bland and unoriginal
> 2. My channel name being my real name associates me with low effort content
> ...


1. It might be unoriginal, but I don’t think it’s bland. I think in a way your content can determine whether or not people think of your name as bland.

2. I don’t believe most people think that way but even if they did, they could see the high quality content and wouldn’t associate it with low quality anymore.

3. It might just seem awkward to you because we tend to critique and overthink our own names. (I definitely do anyway)

I think it matches your content in a good way.


----------



## qwr (Mar 18, 2021)

lol i totally stole my channel name from @CrispyCubing 
not sorry


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 18, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> So here are a few reasons that I can think of as to why I would want to change my channel name. I don't necessarily agree with all of these, they're just ones that I thought of.
> 
> 1. Using your own name as a channel name is bland and unoriginal
> 2. My channel name being my real name associates me with low effort content
> ...


1. It also means that no-one else is doing it and it thus becomes kind of unique


Spoiler



So there’s too many people in Lobby 1. People become frustrated, and pick another lobby with the least players. Then because it has less players, people go for that and now it’s suddenly got the most players.
At the moment no-one else really does it because they consider it not unique, so that means when someone does do it, it stands out


2. Not really, it’s more your logo and banner and video thumbnails which do that kind of thing.
3. Your personal opinion.
I like the simplicity of your current channel name tbh


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 18, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> So here are a few reasons that I can think of as to why I would want to change my channel name. I don't necessarily agree with all of these, they're just ones that I thought of.
> 
> 1. Using your own name as a channel name is bland and unoriginal
> 2. My channel name being my real name associates me with low effort content
> ...



I personally don't see a problem with using your name as your channel name but if you were to change it, then add some sort of cubing thing in the name so that viewers know what videos you make.

The low effort content thing is completely subjective as if people saw your content as low effort, why would they subscribe in the first place?

Finally, the awkward thing is up to you so if you think you should change it then go for it, but if you are going to change it, sooner is better as fewer people will try to get used to your name and newer people can be used to it right off the bat. Jut my opinion though so in the end, it's your decision.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I don't agree with #2, but the thing is some people are going to click on you when they can tell you are a cubing channel, and your current name doesn't suggest that





qwr said:


> It doesn't matter. If you produce interesting videos then people will not care about the channel name. Plenty of channels use their own name like Nathan Wilson. However if you don't like your real name associated with a channel then you should change it sooner rather than later.





CrispyCubing said:


> 1. It might be unoriginal, but I don’t think it’s bland. I think in a way your content can determine whether or not people think of your name as bland.
> 
> 2. I don’t believe most people think that way but even if they did, they could see the high quality content and wouldn’t associate it with low quality anymore.
> 
> ...





PetrusQuber said:


> 1. It also means that no-one else is doing it and it thus becomes kind of unique
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





CraterCuberYT said:


> I personally don't see a problem with using your name as your channel name but if you were to change it, then add some sort of cubing thing in the name so that viewers know what videos you make.
> 
> The low effort content thing is completely subjective as if people saw your content as low effort, why would they subscribe in the first place?
> 
> Finally, the awkward thing is up to you so if you think you should change it then go for it, but if you are going to change it, sooner is better as fewer people will try to get used to your name and newer people can be used to it right off the bat. Jut my opinion though so in the end, it's your decision.


Thanks so much everyone for the interesting feedback!


----------



## Spacey10 (Mar 19, 2021)

I don't think you should change your name to be more recognizable because I like how Nathan Miles is short. Maybe to let the YT algorthim know that you have a cubing channel you could make the profile picture more of a cube, because it's hard to see them, and add rubik's cube related tags to you bio, video tags, and channel tags.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 22, 2021)

New video!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 27, 2021)

Here's the edited version of the bingo race between me and @Owen Morrison. Enjoy!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 1, 2021)

New video!


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 1, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> New video!


So all the argument... all the debates....was all just a prank 

That's some nice cube music at the end! I've never managed to create such beautiful sounds.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 1, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> New video!


excellent preparation and setup there. I wouldn't have expected this, but I _was_ pretty confused by your unusual toxicity


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 1, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> New video!


What? Were u actually never gonna change it?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 18, 2021)

New video!


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 18, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> New video!


Those are some nice 7x7 and 3x3 skills! Fun video


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 2, 2021)

So you may have noticed a lack of uploads recently. I actually have an excuse that's not "I jUsT wAsN't fEeLiNg mOtiVaTeD". The hard drive on my computer is almost full, to the point where I can't edit videos. I was going to move a bunch of stuff to the external drive which has 2 terabytes of space left on it. But moving anything to the external drive required a password that only my dad knows. He is on a trip right now, and when I asked him, he said he had forgotten the password and I would have to wait until he got back (next Thursday). So there won't be a video until then. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 10, 2021)

FINALLY!


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 23, 2021)

NEW VIDEO LET'S GO!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 15, 2021)

Bit of a different video, but I wanted to put something out before I leave for church camp later this week.


----------



## qwr (Jun 15, 2021)

How often do you think is a good frequency to post? I was doing once a week but if I run out of ideas I may have to slow it down or just post irregularly.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 15, 2021)

qwr said:


> How often do you think is a good frequency to post? I was doing once a week but if I run out of ideas I may have to slow it down or just post irregularly.


Not every year, thats for sure ~cough~ ~cough~
Just staying active/having a consistent schedule to do a few videos in a certain time is good.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 15, 2021)

qwr said:


> How often do you think is a good frequency to post? I was doing once a week but if I run out of ideas I may have to slow it down or just post irregularly.


I used to do every week, but recently its been more erratic. I think taking smaller breaks is good, but it would probably be a bad idea to take a long break without notifying your audience.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 29, 2021)

Here is a video about the Rotosphere, a prototype puzzle from @Pawel


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 19, 2021)

New video!




Sorry for not uploading too much recently. I was procrastinating about editing this video, but now I finished! I got a huge package from TC last week so expect some videos on all the stuff in that.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 20, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> New video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and I think Phil Yu also likes simple cubes little to no customization. 

Another problem with 5000 settings is that manufacturers then want to charge you $10 extra when 3/4 of the options you're probably never going to use.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 20, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Yes, and I think Phil Yu also likes simple cubes little to no customization.
> 
> Another problem with 5000 settings is that manufacturers then want to charge you $10 extra when 3/4 of the options you're probably never going to use.


Exactly. Recently I got the tornado v2 and I really like it, but I think the default settings for the springs and magnets are fine. If they had just got rid of those, I think it could have been under 20 dollars or even less.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 14, 2021)

Finally a new video. Sorry for not uploading, but school started back up a few weeks ago and I didn't have a lot of time. I will have to go a bit slower on the uploads because of my schedule. Monday through Wednesday evenings are usually completely booked, I'm going to be playing in marching band on some Friday nights coming up, and sometimes my family does stuff on weekends. anyway, hope you enjoy!


----------



## qwr (Aug 15, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Finally a new video. Sorry for not uploading, but school started back up a few weeks ago and I didn't have a lot of time. I will have to go a bit slower on the uploads because of my schedule. Monday through Wednesday evenings are usually completely booked, I'm going to be playing in marching band on some Friday nights coming up, and sometimes my family does stuff on weekends. anyway, hope you enjoy!


It's ok to upload slower. I know it sounds like I'm just covering for my own lack of uploads but I really believe trying to push out videos on time is very stressful and not fun which is what making videos should be.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 15, 2021)

qwr said:


> It's ok to upload slower. I know it sounds like I'm just covering for my own lack of uploads but I really believe trying to push out videos on time is very stressful and not fun which is what making videos should be.


Yeah I completely agree. I just know that there will be people who don't see that side of it, and I feel like I should at least give a reason to them.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 27, 2021)

New video!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 2, 2021)

I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 2, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> How's it going everyone, welcome to thread about my cubing channel. I recently started actually uploading content on my channel and it is really fun! I will mostly make informative but humorous videos about various cubing topics. The video below is one I made last week and is an introduction to my channel and myself. I also uploaded a video earlier today so I would appreciate if you checked both of those out, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool channel.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 1, 2022)

Ok, I really have no excuse for why this took so long. I'm just really bad about procrastinating when it comes to editing videos. But here's my newest video anyway! Enjoy!


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 1, 2022)

Nmile7300 said:


> Ok, I really have no excuse for why this took so long. I'm just really bad about procrastinating when it comes to editing videos. But here's my newest video anyway! Enjoy!


Thanks for the review. I just got this cube!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 29, 2022)

Another video!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 7, 2022)

Vid


----------

